# Bad move spending under £300 on single speed?



## HokkaHokka (25 Jun 2013)

Nipped into a bike shop in Colchester at the weekend and asked if they had any single speeds preferably under £300
The bloke sneered and told me that I wouldn't get anything decent for that budget and that it would start falling apart as soon as I got it.

Is this something most on here would agree with?
It will be doing a 3 mile (each way) commute most days.

Looking at this:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...&utm_medium=Awin&utm_campaign=Affiliate-Brand

or this:

http://www.rutlandcycling.com/45566/Schwinn-Racer-Fixie.html

I haven't got the time or expertise to build/convert my own.

If I would be wasting my time on the above options, I may reconsider and wait for a sale or look at the classifieds on here...

Cheers

HH


----------



## jazzkat (25 Jun 2013)

Might be worth dropping ssretro a line to see what he thinks of his schwinn
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/s-i-am-addicted.128200/


----------



## Canrider (25 Jun 2013)

Both those have high-tensile steel frames. These tend to be heavy and extremely rigid, which is to say inflexible and harsh over bumps and the like.

Essentially both have been built down to a particular price-point, and the frame and components reflect this. If you're okay with that, try them out on a test ride and see how you get on.

If you can find another 50-60 quid, you could get something like a Revolution Track with an aluminium frame and branded components.


----------



## SS Retro (1 Jul 2013)

jazzkat said:


> Might be worth dropping ssretro a line to see what he thinks of his schwinn
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/s-i-am-addicted.128200/


The schwinn is ok for short distances I bought it for a bit of fun popping down town on etc plus it was over half pirce at £199, the most I have done on it mileage wise is 15 my brother road it round Coniston a couple of weeks ago without any hassle which was around a 20 mile ride.

For a 3 mile commute the schwinn will be fine nothing has broken on mine so far but compared to my Reynolds steel bike it is heavy mind that has lightweight everything on it.


----------



## JDP (1 Jul 2013)

There are quite a few Charge Plugs on Gumtree for less than £300 (mostly in the London area). Worth a look? Mine gets used for commuting, beater duties, long rides and whilst it isn't pretty, it is pretty bombproof.


----------



## Smurfy (1 Jul 2013)

If you're buying new, the cheapest I'd recommend is the Edinburgh Cycle Coop own brand Revolution Courier Single.

I don't own one, but I've seen them in the flesh, and they look OK and pretty good value for money.

View one by clicking here.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jul 2013)

Wanna buy my Plug?


----------



## Adam G (2 Jul 2013)

Must admit I am very impressed with Edinburgh Bicycles when I went to get my Revolution. It's the MTB Trail 2012 version so different bike but Revolution range you get a good basic setup without cheap components. I would consider Edinburgh for my next bike whatever type it is.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jul 2013)

Adam G said:


> Must admit I am very impressed with Edinburgh Bicycles when I went to get my Revolution. It's the MTB Trail 2012 version so different bike but Revolution range you get a good basic setup without cheap components. I would consider Edinburgh for my next bike whatever type it is.


I've bought three of their bikes. One is sat 3m from my desk as I type. Good quality kit at decent prices. I owned their drop bar fixie for a while before I got a new Plug at a bargain price. Had no trouble shifting it second hand. Now the plug has to do for a disc brake pompetamine fixed as I need guards and a rack.


----------



## Adam G (3 Jul 2013)

Worth noting as well I paid £300 for mine in Mar 2013 when rrp was £500. They rarely drop prices but if you are in the market for a new bike beginning of the year you can get old stock during their sale. I've seen flea-bay prices for my bike recently going around what I paid new for it. 

They won't have a sale in the summer though I imagine unless it really becomes a wash-out and have excess stock.


----------



## andylaw79 (3 Jul 2013)

It's very much in the MTB category, but also worth considering is the Vitus Vee1 from Chainreaction. Got great reviews from Road.cc and having had one briefly in my possession last year it's a good looking bike. Has all the necessary fixings for guards and a rack if required.


----------



## Ricki (3 Jul 2013)

GregCollins I would love to buy your plug if it fits my criteria. Could you send me some details about the bike?


----------



## e-rider (3 Jul 2013)

HokkaHokka said:


> Nipped into a bike shop in Colchester at the weekend and asked if they had any single speeds preferably under £300
> The bloke sneered and told me that I wouldn't get anything decent for that budget and that it would start falling apart as soon as I got it.
> 
> Is this something most on here would agree with?
> ...


both bikes look fine for a 6 mile commute each day
there will always be people that say you need to spend x amount on a bike, for example just go to your local RTTC time trial and try and find a bike worth less than £4K - you proably wont, yet none of those guys are exactly Bradley Wiggins (who could beat them all on a bike worth £600)


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Jul 2013)

e-rider said:


> both bikes look fine for a 6 mile commute each day
> there will always be people that say you need to spend x amount on a bike, for example just go to your local RTTC time trial and try and find a bike worth less than £4K - you proably wont, yet none of those guys are exactly Bradley Wiggins (who could beat them all on a bike worth £600)


 

You really do talk a load of rubbish!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jul 2013)

Ricki said:


> GregCollins I would love to buy your plug if it fits my criteria. Could you send me some details about the bike?


It ain't gonna be big enough! It's a large. I'm 6' 2" and I think you are 5" taller yes?


----------



## Jaaaaaamie (4 Jul 2013)

andylaw79 said:


> It's very much in the MTB category, but also worth considering is the Vitus Vee1 from Chainreaction. Got great reviews from Road.cc and having had one briefly in my possession last year it's a good looking bike. Has all the necessary fixings for guards and a rack if required.


 

I have one of these in a 29er flavour. £292 from CRC. Has been ace for commuting, and popping the shops...like a big bmx . The Kenda Small Block tyres make it well suited to roads and is also fine on fire road/bridleway excursions. The 29er does not have the rack mounts, but one can always use p-clips.

Sadly I will be letting it go soon, as well as my current road bike, as decided to get a CX bike to save on space. I would offer it, but reading the post above but one, it ain't going fit you (16" frame).


----------



## Ricki (5 Jul 2013)

Thats okay. Thanks alot for the thought though. Just ordered myself a schwinn cutter now just got to wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## HLaB (16 Jul 2013)

Last May or June I invested in a cheap Viking Fixie (£175) it weighs the proverbial tonne but its pretty flat here and i think its been a worthwhile investment though and it still hasn't fallen completely apart after 5,000 miles (touchwood). The freewheel fell apart back in Spring and I had to go fixed (but that was probaly lack of maintenance) and I fitted a new chain around 3,500 miles and new tyres shortly before; it also withstood a substantial rear end shunt; although that done the wheel in.


----------



## MOI (16 Jul 2013)

HLaB said:


> Last May or June I invested in a cheap Viking Fixie (£175) it weighs the proverbial tonne but its pretty flat here and i think its been a worthwhile investment though and it still hasn't fallen completely apart after 5,000 miles (touchwood). The freewheel fell apart back in Spring and I had to go fixed (but that was probaly lack of maintenance) and I fitted a new chain around 3,500 miles and new tyres shortly before; it also withstood a substantial rear end shunt; although that done the wheel in.


 
I bought one of these a couple of weeks ago as my n+1, loads of fun in freewheel mode, done about 150 miles on it so far including a 40 mile jouney and can be got for for £150 on fleabay, if I was going to buy a commuter for a short journey I would def have one, even thinking about getting a flat bar one for fixed wheel (don't trust myself on the drops on a fixie yet).


----------



## HLaB (16 Jul 2013)

MOI said:


> I bought one of these a couple of weeks ago as my n+1, loads of fun in freewheel mode, done about 150 miles on it so far including a 40 mile jouney and can be got for for £150 on fleabay, if I was going to buy a commuter for a short journey I would def have one, even thinking about getting a flat bar one for fixed wheel (don't trust myself on the drops on a fixie yet).


I'm hardly ever in the drops, I dont think there be any benefit for me in a flat bar.


----------

